# Cannot start service:-exchange 2003 pop.



## trevwilson (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi

I help a small family firm that has no IT department, we were told we had to install exchange for our new software.

I have outgoing mail working fine but incoming mail is sent my pop3 from our ISP.

Ive managed to get this working using a free "pop collector" which forwards mail via smtp to exchange but i have to hit send and its not ideal. Id like to use exchange pop connector.

The problem im having is that when i try to start the service in exchange it wont start, and when i go into control panel=>administrative tasks-> services to start it there is also wont start because "the service is either disabled or there are no enabled devices"

anyone got any ideas? this is driving me crazy.

Thanks.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What is the pop collector your using and what is the service your trying to start?

If your using the actual program pop collector here - http://www.cedit.biz/software-products/10-pop-collector.html

There is the tab to set a download schedule.

Also they have a link in the forums here - http://www.cedit.biz/component/kunena/?func=view&catid=3&id=45

for installing it as a service.


----------

